# Chelse



## Shadow (Dec 1, 2009)

Anybody hear from Chelse? Seems to be MIA  He didn't go the way of DL I hope!!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Chelse

as a matter of fact, I asked Rod the same question last night. He (Rod) said that Nash was busy around the house and taking care of some family business, other than that ,nothing else to report, I hope he isn't going DL route.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Thanks Hollis,


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Shadow, we have been off line for awhile.   had a problem with our server net zero. They had charged us for service while we were gone and I had cancelled. When we came back we reconnected and all was fine until I received a bill from a collection agency in Cal.  I called net zero and told them the service was canceled during that time and their response was there was nothing they could do since it had been turned over to a collection agency. They said they had not sent a bill because they did not have my address. i asked why they resigned us if we owed and still just got the run around so I cancelled again and said the heck with the computer but now we have DSL out here in the bonnies


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Well, there's Mr. Nash coming out after a long summer's nap!

Glad to have you back in here stirring up trouble and other stinky things!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Hey Nash if they didn't know where you live, how in the heck did they hook you up? I smell a dead fish some where.... Anyway glad you are back on we have missed your intellectual or lack of :laugh: BTW do you have a RED TRACKER in tow. I saw a HR towing a red tracker with ALA tags on it and thought it was you... GLAD YOU ARE BACK and all well with the family


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Great to be back.  Hollis we have a green tracker with a cover on the spare with Nash on it.  Haven't been anywhere of late and I sure hope that aint the fat lady I hear humming.  WOW this DSL is great and to think a lineman for AT&T had to tell them it was available here.  Been calling them for over a year and they would always tell us it was not available.  So if anyone else is told this ask the lineman


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Tex, I noticed that all are saying it has been slow so here I am and stirring :laugh:  :laugh:   Howabout DL?  Is he having withdrawels yet :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Chelse

So now do you think u can join us on SKYPE and chat with us


----------



## C Nash (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Chelse

I have Skype now but when we used it on WIFI when traveling our ph started calling and it was not us.  Sons ph has been calling 911 and the law comes out and he has all his ph jacks disconnected.  Has happend 3 times since he disconnect all his hom ph jacks.  Migh give it a try again Hollis


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Chelse

With Skype we have nothing to do with a phone. It's simply chat software. You can BUY phone service through Skype, but we just ignore that part.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Thanks ,, tex that's all we need another bad apple in our bunch ,, but who would notice  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Rod are you saying one want reconize another one    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: Chelse

U got it ,, Nash ,, we type on their to each other ,, and sometimes i think ,, we are typing jsut to practice ,, but lord knows i need the practice      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Chelse

My typing would take forever Rod.  Peck Peck one finger at a time :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Nash you can't be as bad as I do ,,,peck peck peck away. we will wait. the 2 fastest is Tex and Ken. But some times Randy and Jeanie will get on and we all have a great time, so come and join us


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Chelse

what am i ,, damn i wasn't even chosen as the slowest of the slow    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Its alright for you lot.  Try typing peck peck upside down.   BIG BILKO Down under :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Mr. Big ... :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Send more Fosters!  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Now where is Shadow?  Oh, I forgot the sun hasen't been shinning lately   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Chelse

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## big bilko (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Next time I might bring them. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:    BIG BILKO


----------



## try2findus (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Come on Nash, we could use some new blood on SKYPE.  

Randy and I can be pretty boring except when we are paying major $ to repair things on the RV.  Then I have a lot to say...maybe too much!

Seriously, we have a blast on SKYPE and laugh our rears off.  You would enjoy it. 

H2H1, GTS, 730 and Texas Clodhopper keep some laughter in our lives and we all need more of that!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Chelse

Hey Chelse, just had a small break in the clouds.    Welcome back. Good to have you back online. You offer a lot of good reading material!! :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Chelse

and some of your writing actually makes sense. :laugh:  :laugh: OK I am the slowest, Rod is the worst speller so they just wait on us and then try to figure it out what we are saying. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: .BTW BIG BILKO,,,, Tex and Ken dranked all the Foster. So I am hoping you will bring some next year. And if all goes well we are planning on a get together at 730 (ROD) place. If that does not happen we will find a place or I guess we can go back to Ken and Linda farm.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Chelse

tried to figure out how to do the skype last night but no luck.  I have skype but it was ph use. If it's not automotive or rv I am lost.  Jack of all trades and master of none.  Just tried to fix a pluming leak and started one in the neighbors house and it's 5 miles away :laugh:


----------

